

Questions and Comments about cull.io - seglo

Hi Kaushik,<p>I had a few questions and comments about http://cull.io.<p>1) You're right, a time constraint doesn't really matter much.  However, it would be interesting to know how long a candidate took to develop a solution from the initial proposition of the challenge and the code submission.<p>2) I'm not sure if this would be an issue, but isn't it possible for someone to game the system by using multiple emails?  Perhaps a challenge and response would have more merit if the resume submission was the first step of the workflow.  Candidates aren't likely to enter drastically different resumes in order to submit multiple solutions, and they could probably be detected (manually) if they tried to anyway.<p>3) I'm guessing you just launched this thing recently, but a more complete demo of the workflow (without actually signing up!) would be cool on your home/support page.<p>This is a great idea.  We do code challenges/reviews at work for hiring.  I am really intrigued with this approach of an upfront technical challenge.  It could save us a lot of time down the road.
======
ksat
1) That'll be cool and in fact easily implemented. One of the reason why it
din't do it was Candidates need to setup the server and stuff. Some might
readily have it, some might not, which might skew the overall time taken.

2) Agreed, may be ask them to login through facebook or twitter before solving
the challenge?

3) Launched it like 20 days back :). I wanted a more complete demo with voice
over but some suggested that my indian accent would turnoff a lot of audience.
Have mailed a few voice over guys.

Over all, all the 3 can be done, will mail you once I have them in.

Thanks for taking the time to checkout cull.io!

